# Does Spirit still mail out coupons?



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all,

I remember that Spirit use to mail out coupons to people so we could use them in-store. Do they still do that or do we have to use the ones we get from fb, posted on here, or emailed to us for online?

Thanks


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got a catalog in the mail that had the same printed coupon they emailed.


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

*coupons*

I got my mailer today in the mail and it had a 20% off on the back of the mag for both in store and on line purchases.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool, I'll have to keep my eyes open. Ty guys


----------



## stroudenov (Sep 12, 2008)

*Coupon*

PM me for an extra coupon.


----------



## fieldz60 (Aug 28, 2011)

*coupon*

Could I get a extra coupon thanks


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Go to Spirit and subscribe to their catalog and they will send you one in the mail. The coupon is on the back.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I just print out the one from the emails... as many as I need and they always take it.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Did anyone get the coupon in there email yet?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I got the one for the 30% off the animitronics I think last week. I got one for the store in a coupon packet that came to our house but, nothing in the mail individually. I'm also signed up with them on FB though too.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I got the 30% one. Did not get my packet yet. I guess i will keep an eye out for it. If anyone has an extra one in there email may please use it?


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)

I have the one for 20% off online or in store. But you would need to email or PM me and I can email it to any email address you give me. It ends Oct 16th though.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just found that same one online and printed that out. Thank you for wanting to share.


----------

